# MEXICO - Stadium and Arena Development News



## cmc (Oct 4, 2005)

*MEXICO - Stadium and Arena Development News 
UPDATE...*


Under Construction

Estadio Chivas-Chivas Stadium-45,000
Guadalajara
C.D. Guadalajara Chivas

























































(Pictures by Enrique MX)


































Arena Indios-36,000+
Ciudad Juarez
C.F. Indios








(Pictures from MedioTiempo.com)


























Estadio Corona-Territorio Santos Laguna-28,000+
Torreon
Club Santos Laguna


































Estadio Caliente-33,000+
Tijuana
Club Tijuana-Xoloitzcuintles-Primera Division A


























EB Arena Cora-22,000
Tepic









Arena Ciudad de Mexico-22,000
Mexico City



















Proposed

Estadio de Futbol Monterrey-50,000
Monterrey
CF Monterrey


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

nice 

ARRIVA LAS CHIVAS!!!!


----------



## stardust (Jul 15, 2003)

One of the architectural, most impressive proyects of Latin america... I wish this dream will be true


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

I love the JVC Center, it looks very vanguardist. The Chivas Stadium is a little bit simple, but it is very sleek.


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes you are right the, stadium isn't impressive but th JVC Center is very modern and futurist.


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

*Mexican Stadiums*

Could someone put pictures of mexican stadiums, it does not matter the sport.
Mexico has the best stadiums in latin america, for example the Arena Monterrey, Azteca stadium, Estadio Victoria, and new proyects like the Estadio Chivas.


----------



## cañerito (May 6, 2007)

*México City*

Azteca stadium-114 465






































Olympic stadium-72 449




















Plaza México-40 000




















Azul stadium-39 000



















remodelation




















Foro sol-26 000




























palacio de los deportes-22 000




















autodromo hermanos rodriguez-¿ ?






















*Monterrey*

fundidora park- ¿ ?





























estadio universitario-45000




















estadio tecnologico-39 000




















estadio monterrey-27 000




















arena monterrey-18 000




























new stadium
























*Guadalajara, México*

estadio jalisco-63 163



















estadio 3 de marzo-30 000




















new stadium

































*queretaro*

estadio la corregidora-50 000
























*Puebla, México*

estadio cuahutemoc-42 649



























*Morelia, México*

estadio morelos-38 000


































*Leon, México*

Nou Camp-34 000

























*Irapuato, México*

Estadio Sergio León Chavez-31 000


























*Toluca, México*

Estadio Nemesio Diez-26 000




































*Aguascalientes, México*

estadio victoria 




























*Aguascalientes, México*

plaza monumental aguascalientes













































*Veracruz, México*

Luis Pirata Fuente-45 000





































*Pachuca, México*

Estadio Miguel Hidalgo-30 000


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

Very beatiful stadiums, i love the atmosphere created. 
I think Leon shouls have a new stadium, even in 2nd division they have pretty decent attendance, more than 30,000 per game.
The most modern stadiums now are Aguascalientes, Pachuca, maybe Morelia.
Of course when the new Chivas Stadiums is finished will be the best in Latinamerica and one of the best in the World.


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

By any chance, does anyone have renders from new Atlante Stadium in Cancun?


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Some impressive stadiums, Azteca is one of my favourites in the world.
Is the Olympic Stadium in Mexico used by a football club?
How often do bullfights take place in Plaza Mexico?


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

lpioe said:


> Some impressive stadiums, Azteca is one of my favourites in the world.
> Is the Olympic Stadium in Mexico used by a football club?
> How often do bullfights take place in Plaza Mexico?


Yes, it is used by UNAM (National Autonomus University of Mexico), they play in the first division.

The bullfights take place every year in a special season, normally on sundays.
Greetings from Mexico


----------



## Dreamlıneя (Jun 4, 2006)

Azteca Stadium is my favorite!.. I like Arena Monterrey too 



cañerito said:


> new stadium


What Stadium is this? It will be in Monterrey? Never heard of this one before! looks nice


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

®Alejandro® said:


> Azteca Stadium is my favorite!.. I like Arena Monterrey too
> 
> 
> 
> What Stadium is this? It will be in Monterrey? Never heard of this one before! looks nice


Well that stadium WAS a project from Tigres UANL and Monterrey FC to have one stadium in Monterrey for both teams , but it will not be constructed. Monterrey now is trying to build another one but they are still looking for options. So this stadium project is cancelled.
greetings


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

Really nice Stadiums, congratulations!!!! I like the new one, is that newstadium in construction? Where?


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

CORLEONE said:


> Really nice Stadiums, congratulations!!!! I like the new one, is that newstadium in construction? Where?


The chivas stadium? that one is build here in Guadalajara, it will hav 45,000 capacity. 
Its one of the most modern complex in the world containing movie theate, hair saloon, restaurant, climbing wall. And besides that, it will be build an hotel, convention center, university, sports club, a tower and more.
More info at: www.centrojvc.com

Greetings from Mexico


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

The new Chivas stadium should have a bigger capacity...


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

hngcm said:


> The new Chivas stadium should have a bigger capacity...


I think the capacity is fine. The team normally draw 40,000 per game except when playing against America and Atlas. 
So basically you will build a stadium for two games plus liguilla (final and semifinal) if they reach that phase?


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

^^ attendances usually increase with a new stadium


----------



## Jayskyline (Dec 1, 2006)

*Mexican Sports Stadiums*

Please feel free to post your pictures. 
Estadio Azteca in Mexico City used for Soccer. Tenants: America (club) and Mexican National Team.

































MORE TO COME...


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=489805


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

Ska, just to remind you that a lot of people doesnt understand Corridas de toros. It is quite normal that is shocking for them to be or see one.


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

*Baseball stadiums in Mexico*

Here are some baseball stadiums of Mexico:

Foro Sol(Mexico city)

Opened:2000
Capacity:25,000
Surface:Artificial turf
Team: Diablos Rojos


























Estadio Monterrey (Monterrey)

Opened:1990
Capacity:27,000
Surface:grass
Team:Sultanes


















Estadio Casas GEO(Mexicali)

Opened:1972 reopened: 2006
Capacity:17,000
Surface:Grass
Team:Aguilas Blancas


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Is Foro Sol the stadium that the Autodromo Hermanos Rodriguez course runs through?


----------



## radoner (Feb 18, 2006)

^^ Yes it is, in fact Autodromo Hermanos Rodriguez crosses between the Foro Sol when car races are held


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

Not always, that is an alternate course designed for special raceas like NASCAR, or for the champ car series.


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

*NEW STADIUMS IN MEXICO*

Hi, here is a couple of pictures regarding new stadiums in Mexico.

Estadio Nuevo Azul



City: Mexico City
Capacity: around 40,000
Details: Underground parking
Team: Cruz Azul


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

*ESTADIO CIUDAD JUAREZ*

*
Estadio de Ciudad Juarez*





City: Ciudad Juarez
Capacity: around 30,000 thousand.
Details: open roof or closed if rain or sand storm.
Team: Indios de Ciudad Juarez


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

*Estadio Torreon*

*Estadio Torreon*

[/

City: Torreon
Capacity: 29,000
Details: Hotel in stadium.
Team: Santos Laguna


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

*Estadio Caliente*

*Estadio Caliente*





City: Tijuana
Capacity: 33,333
Details: non
Team: Xoloitcuintles


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

skaP187 said:


> I presume you are vegaterian, otherwise shut up, you don´t know anyting about it.


Wow, that was very rude, but you're from Spain right?


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

i thought Cruz Azul was putting a roof over their stadium instead of a new one?

And I didn't know about the new stadiums in Ciudad Juarez/Tijuana!

CJ's is impressive, although i wish it would be a bit bigger for a possible WC bid. 

Tijuana's looks ugly though...especially with those palcos.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

larsul said:


> *
> Estadio de Ciudad Juarez*
> 
> 
> ...


What a surprise a club which was founded just 3 years ago in Mexico will have this brand new 30K estadio with a retractable roof! Maybe the owner is a Roman Abramovich of Mexico? 

But to be frank, I don't think this will happen soon because the club is not old euough to have a state of the art stadium like this. Is there anyone who has a rough idea when the constrcution will start?


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Estadio Juarez looks like an aircraft hangar from the outside 

The new Chivas stadium will be the best in Mexico, and among the best in the World.


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

Carrerra said:


> What a surprise a club which was founded just 3 years ago in Mexico will have this brand new 30K estadio with a retractable roof! Maybe the owner is a Roman Abramovich of Mexico?
> 
> But to be frank, I don't think this will happen soon because the club is not old euough to have a state of the art stadium like this. Is there anyone who has a rough idea when the constrcution will start?


the 2nd of april we are supposed to have news.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Bobby3 said:


> I think Estadio Juarez looks like an aircraft hangar from the outside
> 
> The new Chivas stadium will be the best in Mexico, and among the best in the World.


Yes I agree, it looks bad on the outside but if you consider that that team is not even in the first division then is not so bad.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for summing up the projects in Mexico larsul.
I like Estadio Caliente and Estadio Nuevo Azul looks quite interesting too although it's quite difficult to judge by the pic.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

elbart089 said:


> Yes I agree, it looks bad on the outside but if you consider that that team is not even in the first division then is not so bad.


Yes, it's extraordinary for a team of that size.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

From other sources I found on internet, the estimated cost for Indios de Ciudad Juarez is 800M peso - a little short of 80M USD. Considering it has a retractable roof, I think it's really cheap...


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

lpioe said:


> Thanks for summing up the projects in Mexico larsul.
> I like Estadio Caliente and Estadio Nuevo Azul looks quite interesting too although it's quite difficult to judge by the pic.


You are welcome man.. everytime i have info ill post it.


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

Carrerra said:


> From other sources I found on internet, the estimated cost for Indios de Ciudad Juarez is 800M peso - a little short of 80M USD. Considering it has a retractable roof, I think it's really cheap...


It is not bad at all.. the owners are contructors.. maybe that is why..


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

larsul said:


> I think the hotel is in the right, in the bulding right there..


In the rendering it doesn't seem that the building is tall enough for guests to watch the game.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Wonderful thread compañeros!!!


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

What happened with the project of Tijuana and Ciudad Juarez for a new stadium? how is that going?


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Bobby3 said:


> Isn't Monterrey considering an Olympic bid? That could be the Olympic Stadium.


so it'll have running tracks?

ewwww


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

hngcm said:


> so it'll have running tracks?
> 
> ewwww


Mexico already has sufficient football-only arenas so it's not that bad to have a multi-use stadium with athletics tracks this time.


----------



## markoz_antonio (Jul 27, 2007)

*MONTERREY - Estadio Internacional Monterrey (75,000)*









*CF Monterrey*

2x Champion:
1986, 2003

1x Cup Winner:
1992

1x CONCACAF Cup Winners Cup:
1993










*UANL Tigres*

2x Champion:
1978, 1982

2x Cup Winner:
1976, 1996


----------



## Lowdy79 (Jan 30, 2007)

That stadium looks like what were getting in Perth,Western Australia.Also our stadium outside skin changes colour depending on which team is playing.

@markoz_antonio mate tells us about the stadium we don't all understand spainish.


----------



## tazmaneaK (Jun 24, 2008)

The Monterrey International Stadium is the masterpiece of Rod Sheard, an architect of the best stadiums in the world.

The proposed design is based on a "rehilete", a symbol of Mexican fiesta.











The texture outside the stadium, resembles a basket woven by natives of our land, which evokes the roots of our pre-hispanic culture.










Rehilete or the basket are formed by eight layered so fluid that symbolize the movement of the fans doing the "Mexican Wave" released to the world in 1984 the University Stadium in a friendly game between Mexico and Argentina.











The facade of the stadium can be illuminated in blue, green and yellow colors adapting the identity of "Rayados", Mexico and "Tigres" respectively. (Rayados & Trigres are the soccer teams of the city)






















It looks similar to the New Perth Stadium, isn't?


----------



## markoz_antonio (Jul 27, 2007)

This stadium is not official, is only a proposal for hok. 

No monterrey built stadium but apparently will not be this. 

excuse my English, not much.


----------



## pompeyfan (Mar 23, 2006)

A few more images of it


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Aren't there any renders about the interior of the stadium? I wonder whether it has running tracks inside or not but I guess it will have. Browsing around the site, it looks like they are planning to host Olympics with the stadium though I'm not sure because it was written in Spanish.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

capacity?


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

And how many palcos


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

yeah, good questtion 

its a mexican one
so IMO +400


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

looks like valencias stadum


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

theespecialone said:


> looks like valencias stadum


except nice


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

i thought this Estadio International Monterrey was an April Fool's joke. I also thought we were supposed to upgrade the Estadio Universitario to a 72,000 capacity.


----------



## HUSKER (Apr 1, 2006)

Please close this thread. This stadium is not going to be built., it's a joke from the promoter of it., Neither Monterrey FC or Tigres have agreed to participate in the construction and it does not have any funding $$$$ from nowone. Insted Monterrey FC is going to build Tecate Stadium and Tigres is going to upgrade their Universitario Stadium., In the Mexican forum this trhead was closed because of the uncertainty of the "project".


----------



## markoz_antonio (Jul 27, 2007)

HUSKER said:


> Please close this thread. This stadium is not going to be built., it's a joke from the promoter of it., Neither Monterrey FC or Tigres have agreed to participate in the construction and it does not have any funding $$$$ from nowone. Insted Monterrey FC is going to build Tecate Stadium and Tigres is going to upgrade their Universitario Stadium., In the Mexican forum this trhead was closed because of the uncertainty of the "project".


jajaja
liar, you do not have anything to do with monterrey, I said that was not official

tu trabajas para hok o que??

parece que tu eres el encargado del proyecto.


----------



## bing222 (Nov 4, 2007)

One of the best stadiums i have ever seen


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

woozoo said:


> Poverty by percentage by country:


Out of interest, do you have similar figures that include South Africa, Brazil and Mexico - it would make an interesting comparrison. Also, how are they defining 'poverty' on that graph. I used to visit people in England who were classified as living below the poverty line but still had enough money to buy alcohol, smoke, and have satelite tv, had free(ish) healthcare and education for their kids, etc.


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

johannesburg has an appalling crime rate and i've heard that there is discrimination against white due to a transformation policy

that said, the world cup will hopefully clean some of thees things up as well as expedite economic growth..


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

woozoo said:


> Poverty by percentage by country:


The "poor" in the USA are very different from poor people in Mexico, South Africa, Brazil, etc; 

The USA's "poor" make about 30,000 a year, have their own home, have a car, have cable tv and actually have some disposable income. 

The poor in the other countries struggle day to day just to survive. 

Most of my life I lived below the "poverty" level, but yet I never had to worry about having enough food and water.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

BobDaBuilder said:


> Where did I get the thing about the British Army doctors using South African violence as a way of training up it's quacks. Well I spent time in South Africa and met a lot of army surgeons from the UK getting trained up in 'battle scenarios'.
> 
> Johanesburg has more weapon related injuries and deaths than you get in war zones.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't Judge the whole US be LA. That would be like summing up all of Europe by a broke neighborhood in Moscow. That city has issues, highest homeless rate in the country, big crime issues, Hollywood, ect. 
If you're in California go to San Diego or San Fransisco. 

As for the whole praise god for making me win this thing, that bothers alot of us (me included) too. I don't know if it happens much in other countries (especially the more religious ones outside of Europe?) But for alot of athletes it seems to be lip service, and sort of what you say during the interview, almost like they were coached, or practiced it. Also the US tends to be more religious than western Europe, not saying thats good or bad, but statistically speaking most black, latino, and rural white Americans are practicing members of a religion (typically Christian). 
I also Have the feeling that some churches (especially the megachurches) have very distorted view of the bible, a very individualistic, me first sort of view, with millionaire preachers and only deal with abortion gay marriage and prayer in school, while disregarding the important parts of the bible's message charity, caring for those in need, caring for the planet ect. It's not many churches, but it's a number of the big evangelical protestant ones. 

Anyway maybe you get the chance you could try going to places like Seattle, Portland, New York, Austin tx, Boston, ect and see if your perception of the US doesn't change a little. And hey with the exchange rate as bad (or in your case good) as it is, why not:cheers:


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^

The problem in San Diego is nobody hablo en anglaise(or however you say it)!


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Englais I think. Anyway back to the thread it's probably too short notice for Australia to get enough venues above the requisite 40,000, good at the top issues at the bottom. I'll still say Spain, England and the US for the three likely back ups, but no one really knows what is going on in Sepp Blatter's mind.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

BobDaBuilder said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> The problem in San Diego is nobody hablo en anglaise(or however you say it)!


...what?

and its inglés


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Note: I'm threadjacking to clarify information.


woozoo said:


> Aha:
> Poverty by percentage by country:


So, you're using an arbitrary table with no proper identification or measurables, without substantiating it's source or authenticity, and citing that as the basis for your argument? Remind me not to use you as my lawyer. 

Unless you properly qualify your evidence I could just as easily take the same table and call it "_Total Volume of Peanut Butter Consumed, by Country_" and it would read just as valid. Come to think of it, based on the information I've seen (see below) my definition might even prove more correct for this table. 



> What I don't get about Americans, is they are always 'praising God', and 'thanking God for making me win this Oscar...' or 'scoring in some game' yet they have this ****-you attitude to the down and outers.


I think you're mistaking the celebrity culture for that of the average American. Julia Roberts' reactions to winning an Oscar are hardly a fair barometer for how the remaining 300+ million residents regard the less fortunate. Consider that, when including religious institutions, the US gives THE most money to charitable organizations in the world, both in volume and as a % of GNP.

Also, please don't forget the blending of ideologies at work. Americans are for the most part still capitalistic, so charity will only be allowed to go so far before society turns to the individual and expects them to fulfill some level of accountability. True, some households still persist on welfare, but hardly to the excessive levels available in other countries. Thus, while poverty is not a communal goal, neither is socialism. If you fail to contribute by choice, you run the risk of falling behind.



Iain1974 said:


> Many of the larger US cities, especially in my experience, Chicago/Detroit and New Orleans (pre-Katrina) have large tracts of poor housing with very high levels of unemployment that can understandably be equated to the 3rd world.


The impoverished will gather in cities for obvious reasons: Access to most charity organizations, welfare and medicare support, etc. And as participants of this forum should know social forces will see the bulk of a community seek to live apart from the poor (suburban flight), thus leading to default concentrations poor people. There are ghettos and bleak areas in most major cities, but suggestions this is a majority, or even a disproportionate minority of the US population would be incorrect. According to the US Census Bureau the poverty rate in the US has mostly risen since 9/11 to a 2006 measure of 12.3%. This includes a notable volume of illegal aliens and single-elderly on fixed incomes, which, to put it bluntly, is not indicative of the "average US household."

Are there poor in the US? Absolutely, and we're trying to do a great deal about it. But the nation is still among the global leaders in terms of GNP and standards of living, and despite current tax policy is unlikely to ever sink dangerously low in that regard.


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

Does anyone else wonder what this has to do with the topic?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

dande said:


> I think it´s more due to SA inability to organize the event rather than natural disaster.


We've suddenly become an incapable nation. Even if we hosted the rugby world cup as a new democracy in 1995. Hosted the best cricket world cup ever and the african cup of nations in 1996. The entire aggressive and strategic bidding plan was put in place towards hosting a mega-event of this scale.

South Africa hosts major rugby and football teams regularly without incident. Organizes major conferences and events. Next week Manchster United play in the country. Our security blueprint is used at all UN summits.

The one moment we're good enough and the next we've suddenly
collapsed.

Unfortunately the rumours and headlines won't end until 11 June 2010 BUT I'd rather we have our stadia ready 1 year before the event along with airports and infrastructure.* It is after all the reality that counts.*

Nobody seemed to moan that Beijing had its Olympic stadium ready only 4 months before the opening. 9 out of 10 stadia in South Africa will be ready 1 year before the 2010 kick off.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

I don't mind back up proposals but at least be sensible enough to propose back up countries that have 8 40,000 seat venues ready tomorrow. Please don't propose dairy farmers hicks village stadium in townsville and expect anybody to take you seriously. If South Africa needs back up venues, it has Newlands, Kings Park and others already in existence 

Mexico as a back up is laughable. Ideally the back up host should have venues that meet FIFA requirements.

FIFA's back ups are Germany, England and USA, even if Blatter has not even had the decency to contact these nations to discuss being a back up.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Mo Rush said:


> We've suddenly become an incapable nation.


I agree, the hype has been rather silly. I'm betting it's mainly a publicity ploy to get the contractors back on track. I wonder if there are any money-squabbles going on right now that we're not privvy to?



> Hosted the best cricket world cup ever...


I'm not sure this is something to be proud of...

JK :banana:


> Nobody seemed to moan that Beijing had its Olympic stadium ready only 4 months before the opening.


*raises hand*

I also didn't think it should go there to begin with, but apparently FIFA and the IOC don't rate my opinion very highly. Pity. :nuts:


Mo Rush said:


> I don't mind back up proposals but at least be sensible enough to propose back up countries that have 8 40,000 seat venues ready tomorrow.


Agree. The precedence for these things is to return to a recent host, if the scheduling permits. Again, I suspect this is publicity playing out, and presumably hype from the fine folks in Mexico.


> Mexico as a back up is laughable.


Careful. Seeing as we're trying to deflect the critical comments away from SA, it'd be impolite to do so by simply launching criticisms at someone else.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

GunnerJacket said:


> I'm not sure this is something to be proud of...


England were the hosts in 1999. It is something to be proud of, considering it was still the best after Windies 2007.

The criticizm regarding Mexican stadia not meeting FIFA requirements is fact not impolite.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Mo Rush said:


> England were the hosts in 1999. It is something to be proud of, considering it was still the best after Windies 2007.


My sarcasm was directed towards cricket in general, not SA. Just trying to add some levity.



> The criticizm regarding Mexican stadia not meeting FIFA requirements is fact not impolite.


Using the term "laughable" comes off as impolite when one could simply say they don't meet all the criteria. You're painting a picture that every venue will be inadequate when in reality they'll simply lack the volume of necessary 40k facilities.

Just saying, what's good for the goose...

Cheers. :cheers:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

GunnerJacket said:


> My sarcasm was directed towards cricket in general, not SA. Just trying to add some levity.
> 
> Using the term "laughable" comes off as impolite when one could simply say they don't meet all the criteria. You're painting a picture that every venue will be inadequate when in reality they'll simply lack the volume of necessary 40k facilities.
> 
> ...


Well I apologize. 

I just think that being a back up host is a serious serious serious thing especially if its organizing the worlds greatest sporting event in a year or less.Thats certainly no laughing matter.

good luck to Mexico on a 2018 bid.


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

South Africa's stadia will wipe the floor with Mexico's by 2010. The country doesn't need another World Cup. USA will get the WC before it without doubt.


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

uhmhhh, shouldn't this thread be changed to: *Our poor is better than your poor!!?*

STICK TO THE TOPIC OF STADIA, girls!!! :nuts:


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mo Rush said:


> Nobody seemed to moan that Beijing had its Olympic stadium ready only 4 months before the opening.


Actually, that is perfect timing for a new stadium. That way, it can be ready for the national trials, get into Ceremonies rehearsals, and then BAM!! straight into the Games without the need for refurbishment or a new coat of paint.


----------



## Dominican2dacore (Feb 4, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> Well I apologize.
> 
> I just think that being a back up host is a serious serious serious thing especially if its organizing the worlds greatest sporting event in a year or less.Thats certainly no laughing matter.
> 
> good luck to Mexico on a 2018 bid.


They've managed to do it on short notice before in '86 despite suffering from a major earthquake just a year prior. They've hosted in my opinion 2 of the greatest world cups (1970 with Pele and 1986 with Maradonna ), have a lucrative domestic league. adequete stadiums, stability, a great soccer culture, and decent infrastructure. In fact I'd say they're in a much better position to host it then SA. And besides 2018 is going to England and 2022 to the US


----------



## Dominican2dacore (Feb 4, 2006)

BobDaBuilder said:


> Been to Mexico, it is too dangerous for travellers.
> 
> As a back up to S.A. You have to pick a 1st world nation.
> 
> ...


If the US isn't a first world nation then I dk what the hell your definition of one is.:nuts:


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

bob the builder ruins another thread, fantastic.
agree with mo's comments. mexico simply wouldn't be ready in 2010, could make a good bid for 2018.


----------



## elgoyo (Jun 29, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> I don't mind back up proposals but at least be sensible enough to propose back up countries that have 8 40,000 seat venues ready tomorrow. Please don't propose dairy farmers hicks village stadium in townsville and expect anybody to take you seriously. If South Africa needs back up venues, it has Newlands, Kings Park and others already in existence
> 
> *Mexico as a back up is laughable. Ideally the back up host should have venues that meet FIFA requirements.*
> 
> FIFA's back ups are Germany, England and USA, even if Blatter has not even had the decency to contact these nations to discuss being a back up.


Mexico has way better stadiums, soccer leagues and tourism infrastructure then South Africa, so why the laugh??


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

What cracks me up the most is the hysteria about one of the stadiums being so far behind schedule that it won't be ready in time (then, in a very small, throwaway comment, the note that it won't be ready for the Confederations Cup *ONE YEAR BEFORE* the finals).

Some people don't want to hear the truth. South Africa appears likely to have every they said they would have by the time the finals come round. The only worry that really remains is the law and order issue - and frankly, I don't recall tales of cricket and/or rugby fans being mugged, raped or murdered en-mass over the last decades worth of tournaments and tours.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Well it's all very hypothetical at this point, and I for one expect South Africa to host, and do a good job of it. But it is good to have a plan B just in case at any rate.


----------



## HUSKER (Apr 1, 2006)

Mexico is not, and will not, be ready to host a WC anytime soon., Many folks here in Mexico have the crazy idea that our stadium infraestrucure is still one of the best in the world, when in reallity we are 2nd tier., many over 20 years old., The only new stadiums with construction under way are the 45 k chivas stadium and the 29 k (expandible to 38 k) New santos laguna stadium., Im mexican but I have a neutral opinion because i've seen what other countries have donde with many new stadiums.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

elgoyo said:


> Mexico has way better stadiums, soccer leagues and tourism infrastructure then South Africa, so why the laugh??


Soccer league? 

Yes.

Tourism infrastructure?

Maybe.

Stadiums?

Hell no.

I'm sorry but besides Azteca and the new Chivas stadium, the rest of the stadiums don't really compare to the brand new stadiums in South Africa.


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

mexico hosting for a 3rd time is just unfair


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

It would be a Mexican standoff if they got it.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

elgoyo said:


> Mexico has way better stadiums


I disagree. We have a set of high capacity world class existing venues that aren't even being used for 2010 and have been used to host major events from world cups to manchester united matches to major concerts. Im not saying that Mexico doesn't have this, just that many are not aware of the wide range of venues South Africa already has.

We have two world class venues in Newlands and Kings Park, that aren't being used for the world cup. Both have 50,000 capacity.


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

south africa will host a great world cup


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

Ah Jeez, not one of these threads again. 
Squabble all you want, but come next year Feb, I will purchase my tickets for the WC in SA for 2010, then will wait in anticipation for the opening ceremony at Soccer City, Soweto, which at the time will be the best football stadium in the world. :cheers2:

If you really think we that far behind I encourage you to click on the link of my signature, add it to your favourite on you explorer, everytime you log onto the internet, just visit the link, look at the progress being made day by day on these stadiums. Its astonishing to say the least.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Mo Rush said:


> I disagree. We have a set of high capacity world class existing venues that aren't even being used for 2010 and have been used to host major events from world cups to manchester united matches to major concerts. Im not saying that Mexico doesn't have this, just that many are not aware of the wide range of venues South Africa already has.
> 
> We have two world class venues in Newlands and Kings Park, that aren't being used for the world cup. Both have 50,000 capacity.


Whats more those stadiums mean that if there is some problem with other venues you have an obvious fallback. Granted it would break some guidelines unless the Durban and Capetown stadiums where the ones behind sedual but FIFA is not going to take away a WC that they have so much invested in politically or finanically because of that.


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

Durbsboi said:


> Ah Jeez, not one of these threads again.
> Squabble all you want, but come next year Feb, I will purchase my tickets for the WC in SA for 2010, then will wait in anticipation for the opening ceremony at Soccer City, Soweto, which at the time will be the best football stadium in the world. :cheers2:
> 
> If you really think we that far behind I encourage you to click on the link of my signature, add it to your favourite on you explorer, everytime you log onto the internet, just visit the link, look at the progress being made day by day on these stadiums. Its astonishing to say the least.


I don't think anyone doubts that SA can and will host a great finals tournament - I started this thread because I found it amusing to see the head of the Mexican FA suggesting that they are a back-up, when they don't currently have facilities that match up to FIFA's minimum standards. Most of the rest of the thread appears to be arguing about whether they do or don't rather than SA's ability to host.

For the record, as previously stated, I'll be in SA for the finals in 2010 as well... Can't wait.


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> I disagree. We have a set of high capacity world class existing venues that aren't even being used for 2010 and have been used to host major events from world cups to manchester united matches to major concerts. Im not saying that Mexico doesn't have this, just that many are not aware of the wide range of venues South Africa already has.
> 
> We have two world class venues in Newlands and Kings Park, that aren't being used for the world cup. Both have 50,000 capacity.


A comment, and a fact, that many supporters of prospective bids should pay attention to. Looking around the existing SA stadiums on WorldStadiums.com and noting the number of large-scale venues that aren't being used - you realise that nations like England (for example) will have to do a lot more than just plod out the existing stadia and a couple of upgrades to match what is happening down there for 2010.


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

> So, you're using an arbitrary table with no proper identification or measurables, without substantiating it's source or authenticity, and citing that as the basis for your argument? Remind me not to use you as my lawyer.


Sorry. It's from a UNICEF report into world poverty and the well being of children.
http://images.google.com.au/imgres?...q=poverty+by+country&um=1&hl=en&safe=off&sa=G
By the way I'm not saying that the US would host a bad world cup. I think they would host a very good world cup. The country has the best stadiums and infrastructure and is well organized so could stage a fantastic event. 

IF something happens in South Africa which would prevent it hosting the cup, then I would be happy for USA to host it. In fact USA would be my first pick since Europe had the cup in 2006 and Japan in 2002 (I think it should go to another confederation).

However I don't see why South Africa would not be able to host the cup. I still haven't read anything which makes me think there will be a problem, at all.





> I found it amusing to see the head of the Mexican FA suggesting that they are a back-up, when they don't currently have facilities that match up to FIFA's minimum standards.


I agree. I don't see how Mexico could host the cup, let alone with competition from the US, European countries, Japan.


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

south africa has proven it can host major tournaments and it will be more than capable of hosting the biggest event in the world.


----------



## Inaki Vazquez (May 6, 2008)

Well the Tijuana Stadium is already finish in it first "etapa" ... for 13,300 fans .. !!!

if you want to watch imagen of the stadium go to www.xolos.com.mx


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

^thanks. Blatter is going senile  Plan B is good, but only when plan A had collapsed.
Also very strange how Mexico has suddenly replaced Australia as Plan B.
Jeez, even Plan B isnt Plan B anymore! 

What does the old sinew reckon SA should do with these
very well progressed stadia... vv

Durban









Cape Town









Johannesburg #1









Johannesburg #2









Port Elizabeth









Pretoria









That's besides the billions spent on new hotels,
a new Airport & the upgrading of all other airports in anticipation?


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

Anyone that argues that South Africa will not be ready is just ignorant, that's all. They haven't done their homework and looked at the construction progress, the upgraded tourism infrastructure, fan park plans, stadia construction, airport upgrades, hotel developments etc. 

Here in South Africa there is generally a feel that after June 2010 the world will blow-up; cease to exist!!! Almost every single project here, even malls, hotels, apartments, offices, road and freeway works, all have a 2010 deadline. This country is currently a forest of cranes, come 2010 all will be in place...

_Anyone with doubts... go to our forums in South Africa first, look at the developments, look at the progress, then only post a comment once you can make an informed opinion._


----------



## JohanSA (Apr 21, 2008)

And people dont ever again say that we should have used the money for houses and whatever. To put the worldcup cost in perspective :

Worldcup cost ( stadia and other worldcup related things ) - around R20 billion
Gautrain - R25 billion
Power supply expansion program - R1 trillion +
Other infrastructure projects - R500 billion
BRT systems for cpt pta jhb - R2.5 billion + R1.5 billion + R2 billion
Contingency savings fund in budget - R20 billion

Housing and health and crime problems you dont solve with just money . Throwing a R100 note at a baby with HIV wont cure him neither will money suddenly spawn engineers!


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

^^ I think what you're trying to say Johan, just so that people don't over-respond to your comment... is that the 2010 FIFA WC is an investment in the country to receive a positive return on that investment. Better infrastructure, more global visibility, better national marketing and increased tourism turns into more Foreign Direct Investment, more development, more money in the country's coffers in the long-term and thus more in the long-run for poverty alleviation, than just throwing the money currently used for the 2010 FIFA WC at government departments.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

To those who think we won't be ready come 2010 - enjoy wherever you plan on being, because I will most definitely be over here enjoying the WC with thousands of other people.


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

i hope mexico doesnt host the world cup with SA. if they dont finish the proyects in time, thats their problem, but just dont ask for help to other countries to co-host the cup.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

6-6-6 said:


> i hope mexico doesnt host the world cup with SA. if they dont finish the proyects in time, thats their problem, but just dont ask for help to other countries to co-host the cup.


We aren't asking for help, they're offering it where it isn't needed :lol:


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

6-6-6 said:


> i hope mexico doesnt host the world cup with SA. if they dont finish the proyects in time, thats their problem, but just dont ask for help to other countries to co-host the cup.


It's not going to happen. As said before - the worries about the stadiums not being ready on time are a joke - the only one that is significantly behind schedule was due for completion a year before the finals... So it's safe to say that it will be ready for 2010.

I don't know whether it's public knowledge, but Nurenburg's stadium didn't have a safety certificate a month before the finals in 2006 and there never seemed to be any panic there.


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

6-6-6 said:


> i hope mexico doesnt host the world cup with SA. if they dont finish the proyects in time, thats their problem, but just dont ask for help to other countries to co-host the cup.


of course-south africa and mexico will co-host the world's biggest event


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

theespecialone said:


> of course-south africa and mexico will co-host the world's biggest event


Huh?!!! Hope that's sarcasm...


----------



## Rizzato (Dec 13, 2006)

So let me get this straight, its going to be a joint World Cup, South Africa-Mexico 2010??
with proper wind conditions Ive heard a plane can do Cape Town to Mex City in more than 1.5 hours, but less than 3.2 hours


----------



## JohanSA (Apr 21, 2008)

Cape Town to Johannesburg is 1.5 hours flight. Cpt Mexico is around 10 - 12 hours.

For those who didnt catch that theespecialone was being sarcastic - no no shared worldcup .


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

Rizzato said:


> So let me get this straight, its going to be a joint World Cup, South Africa-Mexico 2010??
> with proper wind conditions Ive heard a plane can do Cape Town to Mex City in more than 1.5 hours, but less than 3.2 hours


if you travel by whale it takes 45 minutes


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

^^ HEHE! SuperSonic Southern Right Jet Whale Express!

*Guys who do not get it yet... The World Cup in 2010 is ONLY in South Africa and will not be moved, unless an asteroid hits southern Africa!*


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

^^ ya then i think the whole world will be no more...eish


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 23, 2005)

Where's "Mexio"?


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

since the basic topic of this thread was missed, I suggest for it to be closed.

Thank you very much


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Exactly.
2010 FIFA World Cup will be in SOUTH AFRICA!


----------



## berkshire royal (Jun 11, 2008)

Can someone please put up some photos and updates on some of the new stadiums that are being built such as

Arena Indios, which I read broke ground in December 2007.










Estadio Caliente, which I know the first phase was finished in late 2007 and from what I have read construction of the second phase is now under construction apparently.










Nueva Azul I haven't heard much or seen many pictures of the new stadium so can someone update me on that. This is the only pic I found which isn't of great quality










Nuevo Estadio Corona which I know is expected to be finished in 1 years time so should be pretty far ahead in the stadiums construction.










And Nuevo Estadio Mérida which broke ground just recently in June but I couldn't find any pics of the stadium so would like to see what this will look like.
I'm sure I have missed something so I would be very interested to hear of any other stadium project I forgot to mention excluding the new stadiums in Monterray that is. 
Mexico is going through a stadium boom clearly and these projects are all very impressive and what I like is that each and every one is very different from the other proposals in Mexico, which isn't common when there is a load of new stadiums in 1 country.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

I hope one day Mexico will host World Cup again.


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

Kuvvaci said:


> I hope one day Mexico will host World Cup again.


for sure, Mexico will bid for world cup soon, all these new projects will help a lot


----------



## building demolisher (Oct 22, 2005)

Protteus said:


>


:lol: looks like the "auditorio telmex" in Guadalajara, only on the part that say "corona"

very nice stadium :cheers:, Torreon deserve it


----------



## HUSKER (Apr 1, 2006)

Updates from "Estadio Nuevo Corona"., Torreon, Coah. Cap: 28914 (After expansion 38,000).


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

Somebody got the photos from the new proyect of Monterrey new stadium?
Thanks


----------



## Protteus (Dec 14, 2007)

berkshire royal said:


> Can someone please put up some photos and updates on some of the new stadiums that are being built such as
> 
> Arena Indios, which I read broke ground in December 2007.
> 
> ...


-Arena Indios begins its construction this end of the year.
-Estadio Caliente started its second constrution phase this august
-Estadio Azul, well, there's a newer render, but the club have'nt make it oficial
-New Estadio Corona, Husker posted recently updates


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

We will have a worldcup sooner than you think.
We will have the 2011 Worldcup sub-17..
it's a starter dont you think?


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

There are rumors about a stadium in Veracruz, any news about that?
thanks


----------



## jmlagunebrio (Mar 28, 2008)

maybe in 2018, i think mexico is more attractive than the us


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

jmlagunebrio said:


> maybe in 2018, i think mexico is more attractive than the us


hahha...


----------



## HUSKER (Apr 1, 2006)

larsul said:


> There are rumors about a stadium in Veracruz, any news about that?
> thanks


Only rumors.. Veracruz is a longshot for a new stadium, their team is in dire straits because of the failed ownership.- And also they do not have any money.- The state government has failed in more than two ocasions having part ownership in "los tiburones rojos" and they will NOT invest another peso in that team.


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

HUSKER said:


> Only rumors.. Veracruz is a longshot for a new stadium, their team is in dire straits because of the failed ownership.- And also they do not have any money.- The state government has failed in more than two ocasions having part ownership in "los tiburones rojos" and they will NOT invest another peso in that team.


It is a shame though.. they had good attendances and it is between the 5 major cities in Mexico..


----------



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)

*Estadio Internacional Monterrey, Monterrey, Mexico*

HOK Sport reveal glowing windmill design
_HOK Sport unveils designs for the Estadio Internacional Monterrey, Mexico_










Tuesday 02 Dec 2008
worldarchitecturenews.com

Initial concept designs for the new 80,000 seat international stadium in Monterrey, Mexico, have been released by the designers HOK Sport. The design for the multi‐purpose venue situated close to the centre of Monterrey has been inspired by traditional Mexican themes and the stadium will accommodate soccer and NFL, as well as a capability for an international standard athletics track using a raised platform concept.

The design was inspired by a symbol of Mexican festivities – the ‘rehilete’ – a windmill that is given to children each year to celebrate National Day in Mexico. The windmill form has informed the overall composition of the stadium, with the design based on eight translucent overlapping leaves and which, by the use of variable lighting, can be made to appear to turn like a fan. The leaves will be constructed of steel mesh which will provide sun shading in a ‘weave’ based on traditional Mexican basket knitting by native Mexicans.

The stadium is to be constructed on a circular land bridge over the dry Santa Catarina River, creating both a physical and symbolic link between the northern and southern parts of the city.

Rod Sheard of HOK Sport said ‘’Mexico has so many wonderful traditions and a love of sport which is infectious; their ‘Ola Mexicana’, the Mexican Wave, has been adopted all over the world as a statement of people having fun, celebrating life. The wave originated in Mexico in 1984 from the University Stadium in an exhibition game between Mexico and Argentina. We were enthusiastic to design a stadium that possessed something of that magic, fun loving spirit and evoking the roots of the Mexican pre Hispanic culture’’.

César Esparza, CEO of Estadio Internacional Monterrey, said "We have been blessed by working with Rod Sheard’s team at HOK Sport. They have exceeded our very ambitious expectations and have developed a true global icon that will boost Monterrey’s image as a world class city. This stadium will put Monterrey on the world map".


--> en azul y verde también


----------



## HUSKER (Apr 1, 2006)

^^^^^^That stadium will not be built.- Its just a very longshot project with no financial viability.


----------



## jmlagunebrio (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree with you Husker, also there were a lot of arguments against this stadium because of its location, the design is really good


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

Why did they put this stadium? that will no be constructed...


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

*Proposal for a new stadium in Merida, Yucatan, Mexico*


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

What team would use that?


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Capacity?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

you have so many palcos in every stadium
its insane


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Indeed. It has palcos in every direction


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

It will be used for Venados de Yucatan or Merida FC.
OF course it has palcos or boxes, that is a good financing tool here in Latinoamerica, the capacity will be around 30,000 thousand.
Greetings.


----------



## velazquez (Jul 7, 2008)

chivas stadium updates
pictures by prub



prub said:


> hola,
> Tengo un buen rato siguiendo el foro y aproveche mi viaje a guadalajara para tomar unas fotos al estadio.


----------



## memoboy (Dec 27, 2007)

Regio_MTY said:


> *Divide opiniones Estadio Internacional de Monterrey *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CSMTY said:


> La nota en elnorte.com
> 
> *Afirman que revive plan de estadio *
> 
> ...





Mefistófeles mty said:


> 17-Febrero-2009
> *Presumen planes de estadio en Monterrey​*De la redacción
> 
> 
> ...







HE IS ALIVE!.....


----------



## danVan (May 16, 2007)

Not to mention that it is one really corrupt team.


----------



## toroloco (Jul 16, 2008)

larsul said:


> en english.. this is an english speaking thread..
> there is no proyect and the team is in second division.. and i really dont see how are they going to build a new stadium when the team is relegated..


ok for get what i have said in spanish.
but i am sure they will be built.


----------



## oopepeoo (Jan 14, 2009)

Lasur, if Toroloco doesn't write in english is because he can't: "i am sure they will be built". I don't think this stadium will be built, unless your corrupt gobernor puts some money, and even in that case, Veracruz doesn't need such a big stadium.


----------



## toroloco (Jul 16, 2008)

oopepeoo said:


> Lasur, if Toroloco doesn't write in english is because he can't: "i am sure they will be built". I don't think this stadium will be built, unless your corrupt gobernor puts some money, and even in that case, Veracruz doesn't need such a big stadium.


you are right, i don´t write inglish very good because i am learning it, and thank you for saying i made a mistake that way i can correct it. and in mexico, wich governor is not corrupt? but sometimes thay do things like a big stadium. orizaba ad veracruz need them. we are the 3rd most populated state in mexico, more than 7 million people. we can actually be a country.


----------



## HUSKER (Apr 1, 2006)

toroloco said:


> the albinegros de orizaba stadium. rumors that veracruz city stadium will have a 52,000 capacity.


This render is exactly the same as the Merida proposed stadium. There's nothing offical, no official ground breaking date, neither official renders for neither stadium. ´Here's an update on the "new" mexican stadiums:
CHIVAS: 65% COMPLETED
TSM: 70% COMPLETED
MONTERREY RAYADOS LA PASTORA: ON HOLD, BUT IT'S OFFICIAL (PRESENTED BY CLUB)
MONTERREY INTERNACIONAL: NO OFFICIAL NEWS., A LONGSHOT.
ARENA INDIOS: ON HOLD., DOUBTFUL AT BEST FOR THE NEXT 2-3 YEARS.
NEW AZUL STADIUM (CRUZ AZUL): ONLY RUMORS.
NEW ATLANTE STADIUM: ONLY RUMORS.
MERIDA'S STADIUM: RENDERS EVERYWHERE., BUT TOTHING OFFICIAL. DOUBTFUL BECAUSE TEAM DID NOT ASCEND TO 1ST DIVISION.
VERACRUZ STADIUM: ONLY RUMORS, VERY QUESTIONABLE. THE OWNERS DO NOT HAVE ANY CREDIBILITY.
ORIZABA'S STADIUM: RUMORS., FOR MORE THAN A YEAR THERE HAS BEEN NEWS BUT POOR CREDIBILITY FROM THE SOURCES.
TAMPICO'S STADIUM: ONLY RUMORS., NOTHING OFFICIAL.
TIJUANA'S NEW CALIENTE STADIUM: CONSTRUCTION GOING VERY, VERY SLOWLY., IT'S NOT A 100% NEW STADIUM, RATHER IT'S A REMODELING WITH 23,000 MORE SEATS. NO TIME TABLE FOR FINISHING IT.

MEXICO'S IS THE COUNTY OF "RUMORS" AND UNOFFCIAL NEWS.- THE AVERAGE TIME THAT A TEAM NEEDS FROM TIME OF PRESENTATION OF THE PROYECT TO ACTUALLY BUILDING THE STADIUM IS ABOUT 7 YEARS., SO DON'T COUNT IN MANY OF THE NEW STADIUMS THAT ARE PRESENTED HERE AS SOMETHING SURE.


----------



## toroloco (Jul 16, 2008)

HUSKER said:


> This render is exactly the same as the Merida proposed stadium. There's nothing offical, no official ground breaking date, neither official renders for neither stadium.
> 
> yes, it is not an official render.


----------



## Erick-V (Jan 7, 2006)

oopepeoo said:


> Lasur, if Toroloco doesn't write in english is because he can't: "i am sure they will be built". I don't think this stadium will be built, unless your corrupt gobernor puts some money, and even in that case, Veracruz doesn't need such a big stadium.


Is it wrong to say "will be built"???


----------



## toroloco (Jul 16, 2008)

Erick-V said:


> Is it wrong to say "will be built"???


so, how do you say it?


----------



## oopepeoo (Jan 14, 2009)

"it will be built", lo pasado lo escribio mi hermano ¬¬ pero este es un foro de arquitectura no de idiomas y no debería haber corregido nada.


----------



## jmlagunebrio (Mar 28, 2008)

Only TSM and Chivas Stadims will be finished soon.


----------



## danVan (May 16, 2007)

edit.


----------



## de la laguna (Aug 29, 2007)

Territorio Santos Modelo (Torreón, Mx)
Updates











©2009, Visual Marketing Solutions LLC- Peñoles. Derechos reservados.


©2009, Visual Marketing Solutions LLC- Peñoles. Derechos reservados.


©2009, Visual Marketing Solutions LLC- Peñoles. Derechos reservados.


----------



## HUSKER (Apr 1, 2006)

^^^^^^
Home of Mexico's Club Santos Laguna. 28,917 cap. November 11, 2009: Santos BRA vs. Santos Laguna.


----------



## SJAnfield (Jun 18, 2009)

That Santos Stadium is pure class. I'd be very proud if my club had that stadium.


----------



## de la laguna (Aug 29, 2007)

Territorio Santos Modelo (Torreón, Mx)
Home of Mexico's Club Santos Laguna
Updates


----------



## de la laguna (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## de la laguna (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## de la laguna (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## de la laguna (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

that stadium is a corporate sponsor nightmare!


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Ahem, you're in an English part of the forum, please state things in English.


----------



## Atlixcáyotl34 (Mar 29, 2007)

Awesome pics and information!!!! Hope that Mexico do another olimpic games!!!!! but this time in Guadalajara or Monterrey!!!!!!


----------



## CHOCODRILOO (Sep 17, 2009)

Mexico City: Gimnasio Olímpico Juan de la Barrera (5,242)



















Gimnasio Olímpico Juan de la Barrera 

Gimnasio Olímpico Juan de la Barrera 
Dirección: División del Norte y Río Churubusco, Colonia General Anaya, Delegación Benito Juárez, Ciudad de México. 
Descripción: 
Altura: ::--:: metros. 
Aforo: 5,242 personas. 
Condición: Terminado en el año 1968. 
Uso: Gimnasio. 
Arquitecto: Manuel Rossen Morrison, E. Gutiérrez Bringas, A. Recamier y J. Valverde. 

El Gimnasio Olímpico Juan de la Barrera forma parte del complejo arquitectónico que alberga la Alberca Olímpica, fue construido entre el año 1967 y 1968. Al igual que la alberca, su diseño consiste en un techo colgante.

Ocupa un espacio de 11,152 m2. Sus dos niveles de tribunas cuentan con capacidad para 5,242 espectadores y rodean el área de competencias. La zona de calentamiento, regaderas, vestidores y enfermería están conectados por rampas exteriores.


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

This Page need a refresh!

Omnilife Stadium, Guadalajara. 




enrique-gdl said:


> recopilacion de algunas de mis fotos del ominilife, como saben tengo muchas mas del proceso de construccion junto con mi hermano.
> 
> el omnilife todas fotos mias.
> 
> ...





rodro85 said:


> Nuevas fotos del Estadio Omnilife, así se ve hoy:


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

Territorio Santos Laguna, Torreon.



NarcissisticCannibal said:


> *Tomadas desde la Terraza Rock Sport
> *


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Update for Sonora Stadium baseball park in Hermosillo


















































Photos by: http://www.urbanfreak.net/showthrea...s-HD-P%E1g-175&p=481555&viewfull=1#post481555


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

^How close is it to the city? Also capacity?


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

MS20 said:


> ^How close is it to the city? Also capacity?


It's very near, something 3 to 5 Kilometers, just in the outside of the city, and it's the head to a urban develompment project.
The capacity is for 15,000. Not info about a possible expansion.

More info and renders: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82871220&postcount=347


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

Any new pictures from the Monterrey Stadium?


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Estadio Sonora baseball park update:


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice devlopement ^^


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Toluca , 40k , 2017*


----------



## Neda Say (Feb 17, 2006)

magdielinho said:


> This Page need a refresh!
> 
> Omnilife Stadium, Guadalajara.


Very,very cool stadium... A friendly volcano ready to erupt with happyness!


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

Costo poco mas de 200 millones de dolares (2mil 300 millones de pesos mexicanos mas o menos)
Status: Construyéndose
Capacidad: Mas de 50 mil personas

Cost just over 200 million dollars (300 million 2mil Mexican pesos or so)
Status: Building it
Capacity: More than 50 thousand people

ARCHITECTURAL

The Estadio Monterrey is a scenario generation, responsibly planned and integrated into its surroundings by its architectural design done by one of the firms that have developed more stadiums in the world: Populous (formerly HOK Sport Venue Event) and VFO Architects (formerly HOK Mexico), one of the most experienced companies in sports venues in Mexico.

Internationally Populous has led the design of hundreds of projects, among others, the following:

Wembley Stadium
Yankee Stadium
Arsenal Stadium
Benfica Stadium
Bolton Stadium
Hong Kong Olympic Stadium

Area: Metropolitan
Is projected to be the most modern and functional in Latin America, besides doing a project envisaged comprehensive ecological and tourist corridor with,
final construction progress second half of 2013 about 20%
About 3 or 4 months leads constructed
DESCRIPTION AND MEASURES

The building was designed as a soccer stadium and will occupy a total area of ​​about 5 hectares. The building will have the following dimensions:

Dimensions MTS.
Length 277
Width 232
North side Height 46
South Side Height 32
Circumference 800

The capacity is just over 50,000 spectators. The slope of the stands will be 34 degrees and the minimum distance allowed by FIFA to offer an unsurpassed proximity to the action.
Stadium will be surrounded by 25,000 m2 of grass heat resistant, low water consumption, which will be "Gardens" that will capture and filtered rainwater.
The parking zones are also used as green, using a system (Grasspave) while allowing the passage of vehicles and the water absorption.

The Stadium will be supplied for your requirements by the municipal drinking water and recycled water. By no means is contemplated extract water from aquifers in the grounds of the project.
For optimal use of water, the project includes:

The use of recycled water for the court and green areas
Cooling towers of high efficiency water
Wastewater lead to mains water and drainage for recycling
Automatic low flow sinks
Toilets low flush


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

larsul said:


> Any new pictures from the Monterrey Stadium?


YES.


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

como tengo ganas de conocer méxico


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

thicken said:


> como tengo ganas de conocer méxico


Que te impide venir? viaja ahora que no hace tanto calor!


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

*AVANCES efm*









































































COrtesia VICRAYA2


----------



## magdielinho (Jan 14, 2010)

^^ good progress to MTY stadium.


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

magdielinho said:


> ^^ good progress to MTY stadium.


More advance :banana:
saludos


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Sonora Baseball Stadium almost done.
(Photos from State of Sonora Goverment)










































































































More Photos in this link 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1540386&page=19


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

HDP2012 said:


> More advance :banana:
> saludos


^^^^


----------



## armentav (Jan 27, 2013)

http://youtu.be/QPZeLkIL2Lw

Acá les dejo un video del nuevo Estadio Sonora de béisbol, casa de los campeones Naranjeros de Hermosillo.


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

*Yesterday's update | Hermosillo Baseball stadium​*
*MORE PICTURES HERE*​
*Pictures by Vicente Sagrestano*


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)




----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)




----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)




----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)




----------



## miguelon (Oct 25, 2006)

Estadio Sonora is like a MLB stadium, but only the first tier + some boxes, looking good.


----------



## SJAnfield (Jun 18, 2009)

miguelon said:


> Estadio Sonora is like a MLB stadium, but only the first tier + some boxes, looking good.


It's very similar to AAA stadiums. Very nice


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

Femexfut has a lot of Money involving all the games the National team plays in the US and doesn't have the money to have the aztec Stadium functional and up to date.. Good Effort From Chivas Guadalajara, Monterrey Fc and Santos Laguna for constructing new venues.. it improves the quality of football experience!


----------



## Mr. P Mosh (Sep 27, 2012)

larsul said:


> Femexfut has a lot of Money involving all the games the National team plays in the US and doesn't have the money to have the aztec Stadium functional and up to date..


That's up to Televisa, Femexfut has no voice about Azteca stadium, they have been doing good use of all that money so far, the youth NTs are playing tournies all over the world very often, and now the Women, Beach and futsal NTs receive resources as well, adding that the Centro de Alto Rendimiento is TOP CLASS.


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

For more picks visit EFM forum here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1432145&page=83


----------



## reno16 (Jan 9, 2013)

Advances stadium of Acapulco.
Anticipi stadio di Acapulco.




Legomaniac said:


> Mas nuevas (12-23-2012)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Estadios de México - Edicion 2013 *

From smaller to biggest


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

Mr. P Mosh said:


> That's up to Televisa, Femexfut has no voice about Azteca stadium, they have been doing good use of all that money so far, the youth NTs are playing tournies all over the world very often, and now the Women, Beach and futsal NTs receive resources as well, adding that the Centro de Alto Rendimiento is TOP CLASS.


Ok Then we should build a First class National Stadium since we generate that kind of money! and not having that trash dump called Azteca!


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking the quality of the stadiuns and arenas, Mexico will be soon the first country to host a FIFA World Cup 3 times!


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

Fermin Tellez said:


> El estadio así se ve hoy con la nueva grúa :
> 
> Imagen:


:banana: :banana:


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

OMG


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

vicraya2 said:


> De hace una hora ....:cheers::cheers::cheers:
> 
> 
> Estadio nuevo de Rayados 17.05.2013. 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> ...


10!!


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

angsal said:


> Fotos tomadas por un servidor el dia de hoy. Ya se instalaron las primeras gradas !!!!


rgasms:


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

angsal said:


> Foto publicada hoy en el facebook oficial del estadio.


:cheers:


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

Chnl02 said:


> Foto de hoy de @joelsampayoc de MultimediosTV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

angsal said:


> Les tengo fotos reales de como van a quedar los palcos !!!! El dia de hoy unos familiares tuvieron la cita en el local de Desarrollo Deportivo y Comercial en Cintermex , donde se esta llevando acabo la venta y comercializacion hasta este momento de las suites del nuevo estadio y me invitaron. En dicho local esta construida y equipada una suite para 16 personas como realmente quedara al estar terminado el estadio. En dicho palco te ponen un video de los detalles del estadio y la vista que tendrias hacia la cancha dependiendo del palco que elijas.
> 
> Aqui unas fotos reales de como quedaran los palcos en el futuro estadio de los rayados !!!


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

Cogliostro said:


> Acaban de postear esto en el "Face":


:cheers:


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

angsal said:


> Video del dia de ayer.


----------



## fukuanquan (May 29, 2013)

wow, this is so best and amazing, do you know? see: http://www.tjj.cc/?4g


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

vicraya2 said:


> Un vistazo al avance en su construcción al día de hoy.
> 
> 
> Estadio nuevo de Rayados 01.06.2013. 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr
> ...


:bannana:


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

Bueno y donde si hay proyecto es el efm grandes postales del compañero

alejvila11



























Cortesía


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

-








-








-








-








-








-


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

MarcoSangre said:


> En este momento lo que sobran son imagenes y si una vale mas que mil palabras pues ahí les va otra ronda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

Fermin Tellez said:


> Así es.
> 
> Foto:


:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

Muchos updates de facebook pero realmente estos son los que me parecen trascendentes:


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

espectaculares angulos de *mtynlmx
*


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

angsal said:


> Fotos tomadas por un servidor el dia de antier , ya estan 4 estructuras metalicas puestas y tambien las gradas ya cubrian las 10 colas de dragon que ya estaban instaladas.


----------



## HDP2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

angsal said:


> Fotos tomadas por un servidor el dia de antier , ya estan 4 estructuras metalicas puestas y tambien las gradas ya cubrian las 10 colas de dragon que ya estaban instaladas.


----------



## IngMarco (May 10, 2010)

*CULIACÁN - Nuevo estadio Tomateros (18,000)*

PRESENTACIÓN DE LUJO DEL NUEVO ESTADIO DE CULIACÁN
(Deluxe presentation of Culiacán new stadium).


CULIACÁN, SIN. 17 de Julio de 2013 (www.tomateros.com.mx)- En un marco de entusiasmo y buenos deseos, este miércoles se llevó a cabo la presentación del proyecto de construcción del nuevo estadio de beisbol de Culiacán, el cual estará siendo entregado a los culiacanenses en Agosto de 2014.

-In an atmosphere of enthusiasm and good wishes, this past wednesday the presentation for the new baseball stadium construction proyect in Culiacán took place, which completion date is due to August 2014.

Magno evento que fue encabezado por el gobernador del estado, Mario López Valdez, el presidente municipal Aaron Rivas Loaiza y por el presidente del club de beisbol Tomateros de Culiacán, Juan Manuel Ley López.

-The event was headed by the state governos, Mario Lopez Valdez, the city mayor Aaron Rivas Loaiza and the Tomateros baseball club president, Juan Manuel Ley Lopez.

Se contó con la asistencia de funcionarios de los diferentes niveles, empresarios, dirigentes deportivos, directivos de clubes de la LMP, líderes camerales y diversas personalidades locales. El acto, con duración de dos horas, fue transmitido en vivo por Megacable y fue cubierto por numerosos medios locales y regionales.

-It also had the attendance of different government levels workers, entrepeneurs, sports executives and club executives from the LMP (Mexican Pacific league), chamber leaders and diverse local people. The 2 hours long show was live broadcasted and covered by many local and regional media companies.

En la parte inicial del evento, se proyectó un video en el cual se presentaron diversos aspectos de lo que será el nuevo parque de pelota, el cual tendrá un aforo para 18 mil asistentes cómodamente instalados en sus diferentes secciones: 10 900 butacas numeras, 2 mil asientos en zonas de plateas, 3 mil 666 asientos en bleachers, 173 palcos elite y 36 palcos premier.

-At the beginning, a video was shown in which diverse aspects of what will be the new ball park were presented, which will have a capacity of 18k people confortably set on their different sections: 10,900 numbered seats, 2k seats general, 3,666 bleacher seats, 173 elite boxes and 36 premier boxes.

Contará con amplia zona de estacionamiento con capacidad hasta para 800 vehículos.

-It will count with a parking zone with a capacity up to 800 vehicles.

Luego de la bienvenida que estuvo a cargo del presidente municipal, la explicación técnica estuvo a cargo del Arquitecto Jacobo Sevilla, quien ofreció los pormenores de la obra mencionando que las tareas de construcción iniciarán de inmediato, señalando que la demolición del actual estadio “Angel Flores” se llevará a cabo en cuanto concluya la temporada 2013-2014 de la LMP.

-After the welcoming which was in charge of the city mayor, the explanation was the architect Jacob Sevilla's job, who offered the construction details, not to mention the works will start inmediatly, pointing that the demolition of the actual stadium will be done as soon as the 2013-2014 season finishes.

En su intervención, Juan Manuel Ley López, directivo anfitrión, expresó que “el nuevo estadio de beisbol surge de la necesidad de ofrecerle a nuestra comunidad un inmueble deportivo acorde al presente y a los requerimientos del futuro que nos viene encima… un estadio que acompañe lo que hoy es la ciudad capital del estado, con ya casi un millón de habitantes y que deja ver sus marcados trazos de modernidad”.

-In his interventio, Juan Manuel Ley Lopez, the host, said "the new stadium rises from the need to offer to our own community a sport fitting our present and the requirements of the approaching future... a stadium which fits towards what nowadays the state capital city, with almost a million souls and which shows its modern features".

Tras expresar su reconocimiento a las autoridades del estado y del municipio por su apoyo al proyecto, Ley López señaló:

-After expressing his grattitude to the state and city authoritios for their support with the project, Ley Lopez Said:

“El nuevo estadio será el espacio de reunión y convivencia en donde se siga reflejando el espíritu festivo y deportivo de quienes habitamos esta entrañable región del estado”.

-"The new stadium will be a reunnion and leisure space were the party and sport of who inhabit this beloved state region shall be reflected".

Por su parte, el gobernador Mario López Valdéz refrendó su condición de “gran aficionado y practicante del beisbol” y expresó su satisfacción porque su gobierno pueda aportar para que la obra sea un legado para las nuevas generaciones.

-In the other hand, the governor Mario Lopez Valdez reconfirmed his "great fan and baseball practicer" condition, then expressed his satisfaction toward his government being able to contribute for the project to be a legacy for the new generations.




http://www.tomateros.com.mx/index.ph...io-de-culiacan


----------



## IngMarco (May 10, 2010)

Renders.


----------



## IngMarco (May 10, 2010)

Video


----------

